# combien de destinataires peut-on mettre dans un mail?



## molmol (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Je fais de temps en temps des envois à tout mon fichier pour annoncer l'un ou l'autre de mes spectacles.
Ceci me prends en général une soirée entière car il suffit que j'aie une adresse de trop ou une adresse qui ne répond pas pour devoir tout recommencer.
Ma question est: 
combien de destinataires peut-on mettre dans un mail?
Quel moyen y-a-t-il pour faire un envoi plus global ?

Merci pour un coup de main !


----------



## molmol (19 Août 2008)

excusez, j'ai oublier de dire que mon application est Mail 1.3.11 (v622/624), 
Molmol


----------



## teo (19 Août 2008)

Dans _Carnet d'adresse_, créée un _Groupe_ (*+*, colonne de gauche). Appelle le "Listing" par exemple.
Fais glisser dedans toutes tes adresses emails nécessaires.

Dans _Mail_, tu crées ton message, tu t'envoies le message à toi-même. Dans la partie des adresses en CCi (copies cachées), tu tapes "Listing" et ton groupe va apparaitre. Tu envoies le message. Si certaines adresses ne sont plus bonnes, tu notes lesquelles et tu effaces les adresses obsolètes dans _Carnet d'Adresse_.

Si je te dis de t'envoyer un message à toi-même avec un envoi en CCi, c'est pour que les destinataires ne voient pas les adresses de tes correspondants. C'est plus discret (bas de la nétiquette) et de plus, évite si l'un de tes correspondants se chopent une attaque virale/spam que tout tes correspondants subissent la même chose


----------



## rigolpazavexa (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour

En principe, tous les logiciels de messagerie permettent un nombre illimité de destinataires. Par contre ton F.A.I. (où ton hébergeur, si tu passes par le smtp d'un nom de domaine) risquent de ne pas apprécier, en considérant qu'il s'agit de spam.

Pour créer une liste d'envoi, dans le carnet d'adresses (il porte peut-être un autre nom sur mail), tu crées chacun des destinataires, avec leur adresse électronique. Tu crées ensuite une liste que tu nommes, et qui comprend toutes les fiches crées comme je viens de te l'indiquer.
Et lorsque tu envoies un courriel à tous ces destinataires, tu mets le nom de ta liste en adresse.
Si l'un change d'adresse, tu n'as que sa fiche à modifier. Tu peux modifier ta liste en ajoutant ou retirant des fiches. Tu peux créer autant de listes que tu veux, et en principe, y compris par une liste qui additionne des listes,

Si tu ne veux pas que tes correspondants connaissent tous les membres de ta liste d'expédition, tu l'adresse en Cci

cordialement
JM

www.desphotos.net



molmol a dit:


> excusez, j'ai oublier de dire que mon application est Mail 1.3.11 (v622/624),
> Molmol


----------



## Aliboron (19 Août 2008)

molmol a dit:


> Ma question est:
> combien de destinataires peut-on mettre dans un mail ?


A voir avec ton hébergeur. En général, ils n'acceptent pas les messages adressés à plus d'une trentaine de contacts.



molmol a dit:


> Quel moyen y-a-t-il pour faire un envoi plus global ?


Il existe des AppleScripts pour fractionner automatiquement les envois. Pour Entourage, il y a Split Recipients de Paul Berkowitz. Pour Mail, il doit bien y avoir des choses comparables (sinon, c'est peut-être l'occasion de te mettre à AppleScript).

Mais c'est souvent MaxBulk Mailer qui est considéré comme une bonne réponse au besoin que tu exprimes (et ça permet aussi de contourner les soucis de lecture chez les Windowsiens des messages envoyés avec Mail)...


[MàJ] _: un peu grillé quand même_


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> En principe, tous les logiciels de messagerie permettent un nombre illimité de destinataires


en theorie , car concretement c'est rarement le cas
pour la raison que tu donnes



> . Par contre ton F.A.I. (où ton hébergeur, si tu passes par le smtp d'un nom de domaine) risquent de ne pas apprécier, en considérant qu'il s'agit de spam.


Les limitatons sont variables en fonction  géneralement de 2 critères
-nombre d'adresses de l'envoi groupé
-nombre  total d'adresses  dans un temps X ( heure -jour)

et c'est très variable selon les services  qui le plus souvent ne donnent pas leur critère*

et c'est pourquoi il existe des logiciels qui contournent ce "quota" de fait( les logiciels concus pour le mailing ou envoi en masse)
Maintenant on peut fort bien s'en passer si le mailing n'est pas énormissime
il suffit de faire soi même ce que ces logiciels font , c'est à dire envoyer  par succession de petits groupes répartis dans le temps
petits groupes que tu crées dans ton carnet
genre mailing1
mailing2
mailing3 etc


* exemple de quota avec un compte .mac



> Sending Messages
> 
> .Mac has several safeguards in place to ensure that only .Mac members send messages with the Mac.com outgoing mail server. Among them are reasonable limitations on:
> &#9642;     The number of messages that can be sent each day (200 messages)
> ...


 source doc Apple


----------



## rigolpazavexa (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Tout à fait d'accord. 

j'ai bien écrit en principe, car la limitation ne provient pas du logiciel de messagerie.

Toutefois, je dispose d'un hébergement sur serveurs mutualisés installés au E.U.
Je ne pratique pas le spam, mais il arrive que certains de mes "colocataires" le fassent (l'hébergeur ne fait de la modération qu'à posteriori, si je peux m'exprimer ainsi). En ce cas , certains FAI (Free et AOL en particulier) bloquent tout courriel provenant de ces serveurs, donc les miens. Cela s'arrange vite entre l'hébergeur (qui répond immédiatement à un tel problème) et le FAI. Et tous les hébergeurs rencontrent cette situation.

Le problème n'est pas simple du tout. Une association importante, parfaitement inconnue d'un FAI, et qui poste un mel à 5 ou 6 000 de ses responsables, peut se voir ainsi bloquer non pas en envoi, l'association a ses propres SMTP, mais en réception par un FAI. Bien sûr, cela se résout, mais avec perte de temps.

Cordialement
JM



pascalformac a dit:


> en theorie , car concretement c'est rarement le cas
> pour la raison que tu donnes
> 
> Les limitatons sont variables en fonction  géneralement de 2 critères
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord.
> 
> ...



A propos

les blocages coté messages entrants ( FAI ou autres services d'ailleurs)
sont basés sur des listes noires ( plus ou moins bien faites, parfois très bonnes , parfos nulles à pleurer)

et là 2 cas
soit c'est purement refusé
soit et c'est souvent le cas c'est "taggué" spam et filtré comme tel  mais...est present dans le dossier spam du destinataire ( sur l'interface du compte , pas dans le logiciel sur l'ordi)

-----

d'une maniere globale tout envoi en masse a un lot de déchet " non reception en mode message valide"
C'est la loi du genre
( d'ailleurs en envoi papier c'est pas très different,  beaucoup de déchet divers , une grosse difference: ca coute beaucoup  plus cher )


----------



## molmol (20 Août 2008)

Un tout grand merci pour cette discussion!
Je vois que le problème est réel et que ce n'est pas juste une erreur de manipulation de ma part...
Je vais donc prendre en main la chose avec vos divers conseils.

Encore merci à tous!
molmol


----------

